# Do your cats purrfer heat or AC.



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

It has been hotter then the tines of the devil's pitch fork here all week. I finally put the large window AC unit in. My cats seem to perfer the back porch. Now the porch has windows on two sides. The porch would be a perfect place to raise bread in. 

Do your like the room hotter or cooler?


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Mine prefer a hotter environment. They lay in the sun no matter if it's 10* out or 105* (like today). They are weird creatures.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Mine seem to like cooler, they will hang out by the AC vents in the house, in front of the fan, or lie on the tile.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It was a record-breaking 99 degrees here today in upstate NY and at 2 pm, in the thick of it, I tried to get the cats in so they could cool off in the 75 degree house. They came in to be fed, but clamored to go back out. Some went to sprawl in the asphalt driveway in the sun. I think I will stop presuming I know what's good for them.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It depends. If it's hot outside then MowMOw wants it cool and will lay belly up in front of the fan.

If it's cold outside he hangs out right in front of the heating vent.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Athena seems to love being warm. If it's even slightly below 90 she will try to curl up on or behind my computer, or in a sunbeam, or a lap, or anywhere else warm. I'll be sweating, unable to sleep because it's so hot, and she'll be purring away contentedly on top of my head.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You know, I almost posted a thread about this very topic this morning. It was almost 100 degrees on my screened porch and the furriest of all beasts (aka Holly) spent the entire morning out there instead in the nice cool central a/c. The ceiling fan wasn't even on (bad mama didn't bother to turn it on thinking she would spend 2 minutes out there and come right back in). It makes me overheat just writing about it.....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Nutmeg likes it hot and Sinatra likes it cold.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

We don't have AC at home because my mom's joints cannot handle the cool air from an AC. It is 38c (around 100F) in Toronto now and my cats are MELTING... I don't know if they prefer hot, but even if they do, definitely not THIS hot.

Took this picture about an hour ago. Poor Metoo... Hold on my dear, tomorrow will be cooler...


----------



## SunKissedToes (Jul 4, 2011)

When I first turn the window A/C on, Krystal will sometimes run over and sit in front of it. She looks like a foxy lady in a convertible with her hair blowing every which way. :cool


----------



## Meowmers (Jul 10, 2011)

yingying said:


> Took this picture about an hour ago. Poor Metoo... Hold on my dear, tomorrow will be cooler...


Oh my goodness! Metoo is sooooo cute with his (?) lil TOCKS!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

SunKissedToes said:


> When I first turn the window A/C on, Krystal will sometimes run over and sit in front of it. She looks like a foxy lady in a convertible with her hair blowing every which way. :cool


That's hilarious :lol: You need to buy her sun glasses :cool


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cherry refuses to stay in the air conditioned room. She prefers lying on the tile or the wood floor.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Meowmers said:


> Oh my goodness! Metoo is sooooo cute with his (?) lil TOCKS!


Metoo is a girl :wink 

You are so mean to laugh at someones misery! Ok, ok, I admit I was laughing... hard... as well when I saw her sleeping like that :lol:


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

On the subject of heat and small animals: Can you imagine this guy, who traveled with us for a couple of weeks in the jungles of War Zone C, Tay Ninh Province, (1966) where the temps you are experiencing now are what it was like when it "cooled down" at night over there. He hooked up with us at Cu Chi and left somewhere in the jungle/rain forest. Don't know if it was the noise of the guns or the C-Rations that drove him away.


----------



## Shoshana89 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a brown tabby that can seem to withstand temperatures above molten. Livia managed to escape once in the middle of a blizzard only to return a week later in perfect condition. I suspect it was her way of telling me I had the heat turned up too high


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, we don't have AC here. There's no need for it, we just break out the fans since if we have a heat wave it might get to high thirties for a few days... so far this year the hottest its been is about 25, and that was only for a few days. Our summer has been terrible on the West Coast so far. Couldy, rainy, rare bits of sun... hot enough to leave all the doors open all day long, but still, terrible. Probably the worst in several years.

The only plus side is our winters don't get much below minus 5, either, so we have very moderate temperatures all year long.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Tanker is that a bunny? SIlly thing wanting to catch a ride up there.

Molly loves the warmth- in the winter when she hears the heat kicks on she comes to lay on one of the beds underneath a vent. She will not lay on her beds with the ac on, and she won't even lay in an air stream.

All of the other kitties seem to ignore the changing of the temperatures.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't think Misa care what she likes. Vinnie and Francis love being by the AC. Salma is unknown because she was with my sister for a few days now.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

It's not the heat, it's the humidity, I think is what the cats say.
The cats in a friend's Cattery stay in the attic which does not have AC. (They were removed from a feral cat colony, we are socializing them, one is ready for adoption, one will be in a few weeks, the other two are works in progress.) They seems to be doing okay, but aren't interested in playing. When we first turned on a fan, Buckley--a big, strappling adult male cat--hid behind the sofa for several weeks; he hated the sound of the fan.
In my own situation, I have an underperforming central ac; when I get home from work today it will be 90 inside with the AC running 24x7. So this year I finally installed a window unit in my small bedroom. She was initially afraid of it, but the inviting window sill, a spider and a Greenie got her over her fear. (Mommie told you not to eat the spider....) When it's super hot like today (heat index 113), she will go into the bedroom for short times, otherwise, she likes the heat.
I definitely don't play with her until around 8 or 9 p.m. or around 4 or 5 a.m. (we get up early). Watch out for panting and vomiting--signs of being TOO hot.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My poor darlings are suffering. They are staying away from the windows and sprawled out on the kitchen tiles.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's a example on how much Vinnie is so lazy when it comes to the AC.










@Yingying: AWWWW!!! Vinnie did the same thing too except he does it on the floor( like the pictured showed).


----------



## Luxxa (Apr 7, 2011)

In the summer, my cats prefer a cool 67 degrees with no humidity and the option of sun-bathing without feeling too hot. A life lacking central a/c left on all day just for them will simply not be tolerated.

They are so spoiled.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Right now, the temperature in the shade is 98 degrees and Holly is laying in a hammock in the due west facing living room window...right in the sun. The girl has lost her marbles. 

(The windows are closed and the AC is on...but it's still gotta be like an oven over there...I'm too lazy to go check)


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My poor cats spend 11 hours in the heat and humidity of this apt. while I'm at work, because I can't afford to leave the A/C on all day. I turn it on first thing when I arrive in the evening, and I wipe them with a moist wet wipe each and change their water. From what I've seen and read, what's dangerous for cats (apart from the direct sun shining on them in summer) is to exert themselves in summer. All my strays are very passive in summer, and Prince hardly jumps with DaBird. I wish Prince didn't drive me crazy to go out each evening, I'd so much prefer he didn't go out in this sauna... But then I see him playing with the other cats hiding in the fresh tall grass downstairs, and I just can't deny him the pleasure... I make sure he doesn't walk much or run, as he had a heat stroke last week and I got so scared. We go up the stairs back home very slowly.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I only take Prince out after the sun sets, of course.


----------



## Nellie's Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

Nellie loves the heat....our screened in porch stays right around 90º and it's humid out there too. And she loves it! She begs to stay out there and even though I have a fan on the porch she avoids it's breeze. Our house is a nice 77º but she prefers that hot hot porch.


----------

